# what kind of bow do you shoot



## T.B.

I shoot a couple different bows.

Hunting: BowTech Extreme VFT
Spot: Hoyt Ultraelite Cam&1/2 XT2000
3-D: Hoyt Ultraelite Spiral Cam XT3000


----------



## RecurveArcher

I shoot a Win-Win Exfeel with Sky carbon limbs for competition, for hunting I shoot a hoyt recurve called a hunter supreme with reflex hunter limbs. You probably have'nt heard of it, they don't make it anymore, but I love it! It draw about 58 pounds and will spit an arrow so fast....


----------



## bowtechwv

*bow tech*

bow tech all the way i got an 06 allegiane with a cbe site and vibra chek stabilizer system .


----------



## Hoyt Hunter

Hoyt Ultramag


----------



## Hobiehood

*hobie rink*

im only 13 and im spponserred by martin i shoot the 2005 phantom 2 and the copper john ants 2 revolution site this combination is incredible im very impressed the micro adjustment on this site is unbeleivabale put that together with the martin cant go wrong


----------



## straitshot

look below


----------



## Robin of Loxley

\|/
\|/
|
|
|
V


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Hunting; Bowtech Tribute 84lbs MAX4
3D; Bowtech Allegiance 70lbs Pollished Chrome
Indoor; Bowtech Independence 70lbs Camo


----------



## whitetail234

Hunting 77lb BTR
Indoor target CSS Challenger 65lbs Blue riser silver limbs 43'' ATA P1 cam:tongue:


----------



## Buccfan

Hoyt V-tec. I love it.


----------



## jonboy30

If your not shooting a Mathews you are shotting the wrong bow


----------



## hca1290

jonboy30 said:


> If your not shooting a Mathews you are shotting the wrong bow


I swear thats not hypicritical. Just because someone shoots a different bow than you doesnt mean their bow is crap. Also i shoot a HCA TSSR and Sidewinder. If you havent seen any of these bows in their tournament colors. You need to. HCA has come out with about 10 new bows. THEY REALLY CLEANED HOUSE! Even if you dont like HCA just look at the new bows just type in (in the search engine) HCA. and there is a thread that says something like 06 HCA bows or something like that. it was started by perfectionist. Take a look at the sidewinder it looks just like a Matthews Switchback!


----------



## mbklmann

2006 Allegiance


----------



## dogdrivers.net

hca1290 said:


> I swear thats not hypicritical. Just because someone shoots a different bow than you doesnt mean their bow is crap. Also i shoot a HCA TSSR and Sidewinder. If you havent seen any of these bows in their tournament colors. You need to. HCA has come out with about 10 new bows. THEY REALLY CLEANED HOUSE! Even if you dont like HCA just look at the new bows just type in (in the search engine) HCA. and there is a thread that says something like 06 HCA bows or something like that. it was started by perfectionist. Take a look at the sidewinder it looks just like a Matthews Switchback!


Im not sayin hes right, although I love my LX and would never shoot another brand of compound, but hypocritical isnt the word your lookin for more like ignorant haha. I do agree with you that bc someone doesnt shoot the same bow as me doesnt mean it sucks or they suck or that there shootin the wrong bow but in my opinion mathews is the best around.


----------



## ND_Hunter

I shoot a Mathews LX and i love it. i dont think i would shoot any other kind of bow.


----------



## stealthmode

*Go Hoyt*

2 Hoyt Ultratec's. Just a nice, smooth bow


----------



## IL~Hunter

vtecs and tribute
here is my newest bow (vtec) room is messy and i put an arrow in there for show but no tip is on it and not fletched. my mom does a lot of scrap booking and i just got it about 30 mins before the pic









lol and you can see my other addiction in the top right corner and you can see my farmers tan from being on the boat all the time with a shirt on. LOL


----------



## trithreat

i hunt and target shoot with a PSE Coyote #55. make my own arrows too


----------



## void3000

Recurve Indoors: Nishizawa Formula 2000,Angel dyneema string, Regi rest, Easton ACE longrod,V-bar and twins, Spigarelli carbon sight.
By Far the fastest and smoothest bow I have ever shot. It can still hold it's own against all newcomers.

Recurve Outdoors: Win& Win Exfeel, Hoyt G3 limbs,Angel dyneema string, Win&Win magnetic rest, Spigarelli Carbon sight, ACE longroad,V-bar and twins. I'm shooting this because I'm having difficulty locating Nishizawa limbs in Hoyt international fitting. As soon as I do, I'll ditch the G3's as Nishizawa limbs are far superior.

Coumpound Indoors: Merlin Max3000, Spigarelli magnetico rest,Angel Compound sight with Apex scope, Carbofast Quadro longrod, all strings and cables BCY 452.

Compound Outdoors:-Merlin XT with Alpha Cams, Golden Key Premier rest, Angel compound sight with Apex scope, Genesis stabilizer.


----------



## STSmansdaughter

3D:2005 Bowtech Allegiance (black marble)
25 DL, 40 LBS, 252 FPS
CXL2-150's with 2 inch Quikspins
Trap Door Rest
Impact Archery Scope
Feathervision lense- 4x
Sure-loc Atlanta Gold Sight
AEP 24 inch stabilizer
Chrome STS
black and blue winner's choice strings
black and blue Loesch grip
Indoors: 
2006 Red Chrome Equalizer
24.5 DL, 36 lbs, 237 FPS
CX2-150's with 2 inch Quikspins
Drop away rest
Imapct Archery Scope 
Feathervision Lense - 4x
Sure-Loc Supreme
Custom made 36 inch stabilizer
Black STS


Yuh that should cover it. :embara:


----------



## hoytbowhunting

*Hoyt!!!*

HOYT all the way

hunting- hoyt vipertec
spots/3d-hoyt ultraelite.


----------



## Blankenship

3-d/ hunting: Mathews Switchback
spots: Mathews ovation


----------



## brokenblade

PSE fireflite 33. Shoots great for a 300 $ bow. Much better than expected.


----------



## cactus kid

some of you guys shoot expisive ass bows! and not jsut one, but three! i have to pay for my own hunts, so a high dollar bow was jsut out of my price range till i finnaly forked down the cash and bought a pse vengeance. i use it for every thing. but all you mutible bow shooters, let me ask you a question, why do you shoot a different bow for 3 d than for hunting? 
i always thought 3 d made you a better shot on game, so wouldnt you want to use your hunting set up to 3d? makes no sense to me!


----------



## whitetail234

To add to my collection i will be ordering an APA Black mamba Xtreme soon. It will be a 80lb 31''. With a 450 gr arrow i will be getting 335fps and 112lbs of KE!!!!    :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## WV hoyt shooter

*my bows*

indoor hoyt ultratec
3d and hunting hoyt vipertec


----------



## Like The Angel

I just ordered this and should be here in 4 weeks.

Bowtech Old Glory in Chrome Blue
Trophy Taker Micro Adjust in Black
Sure-Loc Challenger 550 in Black
Viper 4x with black dot for target and pin up for 3-D
I'm ordering my stabilizer about a week after I get my bow in since they are getting in some of the new doinkers I want to try out.

I don't hunt so I don't need a bow for that and I just switch arrows for 3-D and haven't finished below top 3 ever so it works just fine for me.


----------



## SmashtheXring

I shoot a Hoyt ultra tech for indoors and outdoors
Getting my hunting bow soon.....any suggestions??


----------



## whitetail234

SmashtheXring said:


> I shoot a Hoyt ultra tech for indoors and outdoors
> Getting my hunting bow soon.....any suggestions??



If you want to stick with hoyt the V-tec is nice, or save alittle more and get a Trykon:tongue: The mathews XT is also a SWEET shooter.


----------



## hoytshooter10

thanks all yall for replying to my thread, and wat a lot of people with Hoyts, PSE and Martin.


(thanks yall)


----------



## BTLL

i shoot a mathews switchback xt with hha ol5000 sight, muzzy zero efect, i use this bow for huntin/3d/spots, and hopefully very soon i am gettin an sts, just have not had time to order one yet


----------



## SmashtheXring

whitetail234 said:


> If you want to stick with hoyt the V-tec is nice, or save alittle more and get a Trykon:tongue: The mathews XT is also a SWEET shooter.


Yeah, ill probably stick with hoyt.:tongue: but thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## gungun2224

indoorsvation
3-d:conquest 3 
backupvation(2nd ovation)


----------



## Digs

Signature says it all. REALLY pleased with the all around performance of the APA bow.:canada:


----------



## bowhunter972

in my sig.


----------



## Antelope Hunter

Take a look at my signature.


----------



## gungun2224

_______l__l__________
_______l__l__________
_______l__l__________
_______l__l__________
_______l__l__________
_______l__l__________
lllllll____l__l____lllllllllllllllll
___\_________/______
____\_______/_______
_____\_____/________
______\___/_________
_______\_/__________
________V__________


----------



## girlarchery

I shoot: 
Hoyt Helix with Hoyt CRX limbs
Easton Navigator arrows
Easton stabilizer system
Shibuya ultima sight


----------



## stayinalive

*I shoot*

I shoot a micro midas III I love it.:first:


----------



## Skiatookbandman

*Merlin Supernova*

Love my Merlin Supernova.......


----------



## bobzila

i got my new hoyt power tec last week it is 70-80lb 
man i love it :banana:


----------



## SamTheMan

*bowtech*

Bowtech liberty 60# with a whisker biscuit and trophy ridge sites:tongue:


----------



## hunter5607

LOL i notice tha its seems like the only people who more than about 60-65 pounds for spots or 3-d are here in the youth forum.....O well im one of em i shoot a 02 Parker Ultralite pro @ 75 pounds, spits a 380 grain arrow right about 300 fps @ 29" Draw...nice shootin bow


I agree with cactus kid I buy all my own stuff , i dont see how yall have 2-5 bows a piece


Hunter


----------



## ToFyShOoTeR™

i shoot an old model bow.....
a martin scepterII:embara:


----------



## dogdrivers.net

hunter5607 said:


> LOL i notice tha its seems like the only people who more than about 60-65 pounds for spots or 3-d are here in the youth forum.....O well im one of em i shoot a 02 Parker Ultralite pro @ 75 pounds, spits a 380 grain arrow right about 300 fps @ 29" Draw...nice shootin bow
> 
> 
> I agree with cactus kid I buy all my own stuff , i dont see how yall have 2-5 bows a piece
> 
> 
> Hunter



Because we get deals on them or work for them. Dont assume just because we have a lotta stuff doesnt mean we dont buy it. Alotta people seem to do that on here I have noticed. Plus hey if my mom wants to give me a bow then letter have at it is my opinion haha. 

-Chase


----------



## youthhunter3

*My Bow...*

Why go and spend so much money for about 1 inch diference in accuracy when if you practice enough with a half decent bow and get really good with it then you can brag.
Split arrows with only a Champion Badger man and hunt ,get gold and brag alot lol.


----------



## YNGARCHER

Alright.
Well I just recently bought a used bow.
2003 Hoyt Ultratec
Green Fade!:tongue: 
24'' draw, 51#
Golden Key Infiniti rest
Brite-site scope
28'' Doinker
I am still looking at getting ACE's but currently I shoot 540 navigators.
As for the strings....they are Jesse Broadwater strings. Should be here in about a week or so.

Katie


----------



## Yo-man

*me too!*



girlarchery said:


> I shoot:
> Hoyt Helix with Hoyt CRX limbs
> Easton Navigator arrows
> Easton stabilizer system
> Shibuya ultima sight


Upgrade today from an EvolutionII riser and limbs to a helix & winEX limbs.
Competing in the cub division this year.


----------



## Top_Gun69

I shoot a 06 Hoyt Pro Elite Inferno, it's a sweet bow to shoot i love it


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

hoyt xtec
copperjohn dead nuts
whisker biscuit q/s droptine
simplicity is key..
my all around bow


----------



## PerfectionistJr

bowtech miranda
no stabilzer(I seem to do better without one)
sight:cobra
arrows:CXL2's
camo color
HHA release


----------



## Bowhunter215

You guys are gonna laugh at this.

I shoot a $300 Fred Bear TRX 32. As seen here


----------



## YNGARCHER

No laughing from me. I have seen those bows in action. Quite the shooters!


----------



## aussiesamurai

there aerent as many rich kids here in australia :embara: , most 13-18s in my club still use Hoyt Rebel XT's and cheap cartel bows :embara: i had to stick around with a genesis pro for years until 5months of carwashing got me enough for a Proelite, the cheapest ones we can find in aus cost like $900AUD which is alot of money here... ended up buying a safari 05 one on this forum for $580usd inc shipping to aus :darkbeer: looking forward to it :wink:


----------



## EnloeRelics

*Pse Triton!*

I shoot a PSE Triton with HHA OL-5000, Shaffer drop away rest, Vibracheck stabilizer, Winnerschoice string, Scott caliper, Alpine archery 5 arrow quiver, 27' Axis 400 st shafts, Muzzy 125 4 blades, 75 pd pull! 305fps!


----------



## intheXring22

Diamond victory


----------



## bowtech au

PSE polaris V3 special, 26.5" draw and 60#

soon to be a bowtech allegiance


----------



## legacyMan22

HOYT HOYT HOYT HOYT 

YES SIR

mike


----------



## Kinger99

*Hoyt Protec 05*

Im shooting an 05' Platinum Protec, 3000 Limbs, 60 LBS, 29 draw, Vibracheck Carbon Stabilizer, Sure-Loc site bar, Superscope, Limbsaver back weights, BCY Strings/Cables


----------



## WIhoyt02

Hoyt mt sport soon to be a Powertec


----------



## STSmansdaughter

Kinger99 said:


> Im shooting an 05' Platinum Protec, 3000 Limbs, 60 LBS, 29 draw, Vibracheck Carbon Stabilizer, Sure-Loc site bar, Superscope, Limbsaver back weights, BCY Strings/Cables


Your stabilizer is taller than i am.  :tongue:


----------



## ArcherBuB

*bow*

I think the type of the bow isn't imporntant, if you are an good archer, you can shoot the gold with every bow


----------



## dogdrivers.net

ArcherBuB said:


> I think the type of the bow isn't imporntant, if you are an good archer, you can shoot the gold with every bow



Haha not necessarily I consider myself pretty good but my buddy who I just got into shooting this fall could out shoot me his compound to my bowfishing bow w/no sights haha.

-Chase


----------



## Shootin Young

In the sig. Awesome bow. I am over paying them out. They are very good shooters and have won me a national title.


----------



## Pierre Tessier

I shoot mathews LX 28'' draw and 70lb draw weight. I have a 5 pioj sword sight and a muzzy mathews rest. For stabilizer i got a Nap shockblocker and for arrows i got some beman axis hunter. I LOVE my setup!!!:first:


----------



## browning13

I shoot a Micro Midas 3. Giggidy giggidy.


----------



## XShot4062

Hoyt Matrix, M1 Limbs,
Easton Navigators,
Sure-Loc sight


----------



## stayinalive

You don't need a good bow to shoot well.


----------



## dogdrivers.net

Once again see below lol



dogdrivers.net said:


> Haha not necessarily I consider myself pretty good but my buddy who I just got into shooting this fall could out shoot me his compound to my bowfishing bow w/no sights haha.
> 
> -Chase


----------



## bissen00

i shoot a hoyt ultra sport for hunting and am getting a pro elite for spot 
i agree with cactus kid i got to pay for all my own equipment


----------



## crawdad375

I just got my Mathews Conquest 3 and absoulty love it.


----------



## hunting4ever

*pse*

i shoot PSE,HOYT.


----------



## Taylen

I shoot a PSE bow hunter and I love it!


----------



## OK_Nova

*Hi*

Hi, my name is Ryne. I shoot a 2003 PSE Nova Compound Team Fitzgerald. I only need one bow for archery right now. I plan on using it as a hunting bow and a 3-D archery bow. Today I entered my first 3-D archery shoot. I shot a 117, and I think I did very good since I have not been shooting very long. I lost 3 arrows, but I still had a blast. My bow has a whisker biscuit, extreme sight, limb saver string savers, limb saver dampeners, limb saver stabilizer, and a Pro Diamond release.

Ryne


----------



## brk

fred bear badge cheaper bow but its my first and you have to start somewhere but for my next bow im thinking along the lines of hoyt


----------



## Robert Ogden

*i shoot*

protec for indoors targets 

martin cougar lll for 3-d


----------



## girlarchery

girlarchery said:


> I shoot:
> Hoyt Helix with Hoyt CRX limbs
> Easton Navigator arrows
> Easton stabilizer system
> Shibuya ultima sight


Well I should have put a W&W evolution 2 but my Helix was going to come. Since it hasn't and I don't want to go to JOAD Nats. with a beginner bow, I just started shooting my coaches AeroTec and I love it! The rest of my stuff is the same!


----------



## Buksknr53

Bowhunter215 said:


> You guys are gonna laugh at this.
> 
> I shoot a $300 Fred Bear TRX 32. As seen here


 I have a TRX 32 in my collection and it is nothing to laugh at. It is a very forgiving and sweet shooting bow. It shoots way better than some of the more expensive bows that I have shot. For the money, this bow rocks!


----------



## Ty Noe

*sig*

its in my sig


----------



## stickbow hunter

Hi shoot a viper longbow. And will test it out this year on a wyoming mule deer and hopfully a nice bull elk.


----------



## Erik

Hunting: Bowtech Old Glory, Vital Bow Gear Sight, Vibra check Stabilizer, TRU Ball Tru-Tension 4 finger release, Beman ICS Hunter arrows, Whisker Biskcut, Magnus Stinger broad heads.


Target: Red Chrome Bpwtech Constitution: Surelock Supreme, Swarovski 6x Lense, Vibra Check Stabilizers, Shaffer rest, TRU Ball Tru-Tension 4 figer release, Easton X7 arrows "spot", Easton Light Speed "3D".


Erik


----------



## ProEliteshooter

*I shoot a hoyt ProElite and it's the Bomb!*

I shoot a hoyt ProElite with Sure-Loc challenger sight with 6X scope, T.K.O. drop-away rest, cartel 30" stabilizer and beman ics hunter elite with 1.5 nap quickspin vanes and dude, it totally rocks the world. Hoyt all the way!


----------



## myrons nephew

*Hoyt*

I shoot a 2004 Hoyt Xtec with about 100 shots threw it. Bought it as a leftover last winter from a sportshop. This beast is awsome!!!!!!


----------



## akshooter

*mine is my favorite*

i gots a:
2006 Hoyt Proelite (Inferno) 25 1/2 dl 47lbs.
Copper John FITA sight 
6X Extreme 3D scope
Genesis 5 Star stabalizer 
T.K.O. Lizard Tounge rest
Super Ball Peep #2 Clarifier
5 Easton 1oz. Weights 
1 Doinker shock absorber
arrows:
Outdoors: X10s 500s 
3d: ACC 620s 3L-18
Indoor: Easton Fatboys


----------



## deerdropper2005

whitetail234 said:


> To add to my collection i will be ordering an APA Black mamba Xtreme soon. It will be a 80lb 31''. With a 450 gr arrow i will be getting 335fps and 112lbs of KE!!!!    :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


you will love it i have the APA tiapan and i can never put it down it is smooth and fast. and the mamba is faster!!:wink:


----------



## deerdropper2005

just curius about how many of you shoot APA bows and what model?


----------



## neill91_maui

i shoot a pse nova rim fire and i love it. it is set at 26 inch draw and 55" draw weight . epsi:


----------



## tanman36

I shoot a fred bear sparrowhawk II at 51 lbs. 

s-coil stabilizer
whisker biscuit rest
copper john 4 pin sight
bohning 4 aoorw quiver
thunderexpress thunderstorm arrows
NAP 100 gr. thunderheads


----------



## MetalRiser

i shoot a recurve.

MR


----------



## deerdropper2005

Digs said:


> Signature says it all. REALLY pleased with the all around performance of the APA bow.:canada:


yeah i love my APA Tiapan it is deadly


----------



## SASQUATCHHUNTER

*Bows*

I Shoot A Mathews Conquest 3 For 3d With A Spott Hogg Hogg It And A Smart Rest Cartel Y Bar, 36'' Stabilizer A Mikes Edm Custom Grip Very Nice. And A True Ball Bt Gold Pro Back Tension.
Then For Hunting I Shoot An Elite E-force Which I Really Like.
Thanks


----------



## falcon-1964

I have three but i like the diamond the best


----------



## NY eXtReMe

sig


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE

jonboy30 said:


> If your not shooting a Mathews you are shotting the wrong bow


I definitely do not want to be right then...


----------



## dogdrivers.net

ULTRAPROELITE said:


> I definitely do not want to be right then...


Haha idnt that a song somewhere? lol


----------



## fredbear17

I Shoot A Fredbeartrx32 

With Cobra Sights 

And A Quad Ultra Res


----------



## singingarcher

hey guys
i shoot a Martin Phantom II
Merlin sight
AEP stabilizer
R&A Custom String (its GREAT i love it)
and i use a carter solution 3
and i think thats pretty much it


----------



## fredbear17

I Shoot A Fredbeartrx32 
I Have Cobra Sights 
A Quad Ultra Rest 
Stinger Tru Bal Release
And Goldtip Arrows


----------



## i'll hoyt ya

hunting- mathews switchback
ripcord
spott-hogg
doinker
winners choice
shrewd grip

3-d and spots- bowtech allegience
ripcord
spott-hogg
doinker

bowtech tribute crome coming.:wink:


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE

:beer: i do like most bows out there in the market, but something about these two that gets me, i really want to get a merlin xs next i have heard only good things 'bout them as well.:ball:


----------



## **Frost Bite**

Pse


----------



## archery finatic

welll when i shoot 3-D i shoot a 
Martin quest 
73 pounds 
xx78 2514
and NO SIGHTS  

Hunting 
fred bear whitetail classic
65pounds
xx78 2514
NO SIGHTS


----------



## archery finatic

deerdropper2005 said:


> you will love it i have the APA tiapan and i can never put it down it is smooth and fast. and the mamba is faster!!:wink:



WHATS THE POINT OF USING BRUTE FORCE ON ANIMALS AND I SUPPOSE YOU GUNNA USE CARBONS WITH IT SURE YOU MAYBE GETING HOWEVER MNAY KE YUR GETTIN G BUT WHEN YOU HIT AND ANIMAL THATS NOT HOW MUCH YOU HAVE THE WAY THE MEASURE KE IS IF IT WAS TO HIT A SOLID WHATEVETR IT IS AND THEY MEASURE HOW MUCH KE IT HAD WHEN IT HIT         ukey:


----------



## TreeNuts

Right now a *Mathews* BlackMax 2 pretty soon, a *Mathews* 
SwitchBack XT :shade:


----------



## archery finatic

WHERE DO I BEGIN WELL HERE BOWS
MARTIN QUEST NO SIGHTS 
WHITETAIL CLASSIC
BOWTECH PRO 38 WITH SIGHTS COBRA RELSE
GOLD FRED BEAR BOW no sights
HOYT GAME GETTER III no sights 
THATS ALL OF THEM OH FORGOT THESE
LONG BOW
FIBER GLASS BEN PEARSON ITS A CLASSIC
WITH MY MARTIN I SHOOT FINGERS NO SIGHTS AND I STILL PLACE IN 2 OR 3 MY BROTHER TAKES 1 ME AND HIM NEVER PLACE BELOW 1 AND 2 SO THERE  :wink: :tongue:


----------



## camo25

I shoot a mathews legacy. mathews is the best bow ever.


----------



## bowhunter1219

Parker Buck Shot Im Only 15 And In De I Will Be Able To Hunt With Bow By Myself This Year


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual

*i shoot*

just like BowtechWv said.... BOWTECH all the way.
i shoot a bowtech patriot Dually

Extreme Michael Waddel Sight
muzzy zero effect rest
truball stinger release
easton full metal jackets
team realtree muzzy broadheads
limb saver ultras
string loop

cody, will post pics soon


----------



## MuzzyHunter

jonboy30 said:


> If your not shooting a Mathews you are shotting the wrong bow


Mathews Switchback all the way!!!


----------



## archery_girl09

I shoot a Hoyt Selena for 3D and a Mathews Mustang for hunting. Both 24" draw,the hoyt is set at 45# and the Mathews at 50#:wink:


----------



## bearr

*Reflex Highlander*

Reflex Highlander (Very Similar to Hoyt's retired UltraSport, but better than the brand new PowerTec)


----------



## KendalElyse

i shoot a proelite and it awsome i love it...the release is so smooth and for right now its doing the job pretty good=)


----------



## slayrX

i shoot more then one bow i shoot a martin 05 slayr which is fast and extremely accurate dont have a new indoor bow yet did have a cougar 3


----------



## camo25

I shoot a switchback xt


----------



## mossy835

i shoot a browning rage with 21-31 draw and 55-65 wt.

i'm shooting at 22 in draw and 55 wt. hoping to work up to 65 by deer season.


----------



## archer Jordan

i shoot a fred bear element it a pretty good bow i like alote 28 inch draw length and 60 pound draw


----------



## Whitehair

I have a bunch of different longbows, recurves, and selfbows, but my primary hunting bow is my Montana. Hopefully Ill finish building my new longbow here soon, so it might see time in the woods this fall...


----------



## youngarchery

I shoot a mathews apex with a copper john ants 2 its nice


----------



## wyattc

sig


----------



## blindfly69

martin jaguar, my neighbor gave it to me almost new for 140$


----------



## Big game hunter

I shoot a bearpaw grizzly.


----------



## TributeHunter09

Bowtech Tribute.. waiting to see what bowtech is coming out with in 2007, hear they have 2 new models..:secret:


----------



## bowhuntingkid14

botech liberty.....


----------



## _Hoyt_Girl_1992

*Rintec*

i have a Black Hoyt Rintec. set at 30 DW and 25 DL.
i soot a 270 in a 3-D competition on my good days of shooting.

i am actuly going to order a green fusion hoyt selena.

i have almost grown out of my rintec.
its so sad.


----------



## One-shot

jonboy30 said:


> If your not shooting a Mathews you are shotting the wrong bow


When I have to deal with a Mathews owner with an attitude...... I say ...

Piss on Mathews!!!:shade: 
\|/
\|/
|
|
|
V


----------



## camo25

I am 15 and I shoot a mathews switchback.Which is awesome. My dad shoots a mathews switchback xt which is even better. Mathews has the sweetest bows.


----------



## austincrutchfie

I dont have no real expensive bow like most. I shoot a PSE Nova i got it for $115. Got it 2 years ago and it still shoots as good as the day i got it. I shoot real good groups out to 40 with it.


----------



## Buck Slayer158

Im 14 and i shoot a PSE Spyder maxed out at 40lbs im sellin it this winter and buying a Hoyt Lasertec id like to buy the Trykon but its too expensive for me right now.


----------



## puddin

switched fromt he bowtech constitution toa W&W recurve and loving it.


----------



## Rapture24

Target bow: Jennings ProGold XRS


















Hunting Bow: 2005 Diamond Rapture 260 fps with 60 lb DW and 27" DL


----------



## smallhntr

*what i shoot*

I shoot a hoyt rintec and it is a great bow.


----------



## ProEliteshooter

*Trykon*

I shoot a hoyt trykon xl in inferno and it is AWESOME!


----------



## AlexS92

Well i shoot a Browning Micro Midas 3. It's ok but i am hoping to get a new bow maybe next year or so , and it is probly going to be a matthews.


----------



## mbuemi

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i19/crazy_sniper/vtec.jp

Hoyt '06 Vtec (inferno target color)
toxonics pro 3515 with extreme archery scope(4x lens and green through the lens pin)
NAP smart rest
AEP 16 or 18 inch (cant remember) front stabilizer and the 6 inch side bar
Pro Pod


----------



## WampusCats

Hoping to lay hands on the new switchback xt soon!


----------



## sd boy

06 bowtech tomkat 66# dw 28.5 drawlength


----------



## Flamer

I shoot a Hoyt but i'm hoping to get a Bowtech


----------



## Sika Shooter

I shhot an english longbow made by bickerstaffe


----------



## Guthrie

For compound I'm shooting an '04 Parker Buckhunter, but my new bow will be seeing a lot more action (I hope :wink: ) a PSE Impala.

Guthrie


----------



## oh_ridgerunner

hoyt razortec


----------



## ChrisM

I shoot a Trykon at the moment. Awesome bow, Ill probably switch to something else at the end of this season. Maybe one of the hotrods...BlackMax2 or Black Mamba Extreme?


----------



## jing1117

3d - HOYT PRO ELITE XT2000
spot - HOYT PRO ELITE XT3000
hunting - HOYT ULTRA ELITE XT2000 W/ SPIRAL CAMS 70#

sights - spot hogg hogg it , sure loc lite w/ cr scope - 4x lense
rest - trophy taker sring steel , trophy taker original drop away
stabilizer - super stix from nap
strings - winners choice
arrows - easton acc's - ace - fatboys
release - tru ball short n sweet , carter atension


----------



## Cody H.

06 Hoyt Powertec
Extreme Sight
True-Fire Release 
Trophy Taker Rest
G5 Meta Peep


----------



## rolltide05

Hoyt Trykon XT
30" draw 72# @ 293 fps
Spott Hog Hogg it hunter
QAD Ultra Rest LD
Vibracheck Isolator
Winners Choice Strings


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*What bow do you shoot?*

Hoyt UltraTec XT 2000 and Hoyt UltraElite XT 2000. Accurate, fast and sweeet! :tongue:


----------



## ARCHERYLORD

I shoot a 2003 hoyt protec and I love it:kev: :usa: :rock-on: :flypig: 
Sure-Loc Challenger
Super D
Trap Door
X7's
Cartel Stab


----------



## Archery Addict

*cougar 3*

2005 cougar 3 black nickel nitrous and ordered another 2005 sunburst cougar 3 nitrous x and nitrous x conversion kit.

love those bows they are so nice to shoot.


----------



## razrz_edge

Look at my signature to see what I shoot. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## spotboy

AR 35 SD- 57#, 24.5" draw
Sur-loc (not sure what kind) with 4x extreme scope
Trophy Taker drop-away
String Logix Cordoza strings
Eclipse X7 2312's
Stan Micro III Trio/Scott Longhorn III
6" Cartel Side-bar in front, one on the side


----------



## Cody H.

See Signature........


----------



## boone43

My signature


----------



## Robert Ogden

*i shoot*

martin cougar lll etlite for 3-d

hoyt protec for indoors 

for the camp or fun in the wood td hunter 3 piece take down


----------



## CamSpeed

I shoot what my signature says


----------



## archery101

i shoot a martin pro series bengal


----------



## TNbowslayer

Hoyt Lazertec set at 60 lbs.
Tru-glo, glo brite xtreme sight.
Whisker Biscuit rest.
S-coil stabilizer.


----------



## hunter3

check my sig


----------



## bowhunter2007

A lot of people look down on Fred Bear compound bows because there realitively cheap and may not look like the new Matthews or Hoyt. But I GUARENTEE you that with my bow I can shoot groups with ANYONE with a Hoyt or Matthews, its not always the bow that makes you a better shot.....


----------



## mathewsshtr

mathews switchback....simply the best


----------



## youthhunter3

i shoot a champion badger its fine by me but i really need a new bow i am definatly getting a bow tech cause mathews just doesn't do it for me but i like this moto for bow tech don't know if they use it but it is sweet speed kills so use a bowtech its great to see such a varity of bow types that everyone uses lol


----------



## youthhunter3

bowhunter2007 said:


> A lot of people look down on Fred Bear compound bows because there realitively cheap and may not look like the new Matthews or Hoyt. But I GUARENTEE you that with my bow I can shoot groups with ANYONE with a Hoyt or Matthews, its not always the bow that makes you a better shot.....


 same idea i have just with a champion badger but i would still be getting champion if they were still in buisness


----------



## mathewsshtr

yea im gonna have to go ahead and disagree about that same group thing...i shoot out to 80 yards with my mathews and can hit a paper plate every time.... i could probably bet that your bows would have trouble doing that


----------



## youthhunter3

k i cant do that with the badger but i can do it with my dads champion mustange but it does have mathew's cams so i guess we can call it a tie


----------



## bissen00

target
css system
surloc supreme 
extreme scope
specialty arch elite sticks 
specialty arch ultra light
carter evolution 
nap 2000 drop away
easton x7 cobalts 
hunting/3d
hoyt ultra sport 
cobra sight 
nap 2000 drop away
doinker d2 
zenith 
easton axis 
limbsaver
i think thats all


----------



## Chaos Archer

2005 reflex grizzly 
kudlacek 5 star stabilizer 
sims modular stabilizer 
bodoodle pro lite 
sure loc supreme 
black eagle 29mm scope 
meta peep
pse radial x-weave pro 200 
meta nocks


----------



## Ludwig-Mathews

When I was younger 3 Hoyt's.

But when I heard of Mathews I never want something else than that !
Used to shot a Mathews feather Max.
Now Mathews Ultra 2.

Next year I'm gonna try a longer bow like the Mathews Apex Target.


----------



## NutinbutMathews

i shoot a mathews z-max i love it but next year ima get a switchback im only 15 so it may take a few years till i save my money


----------



## kegan

legacy longbow and a bunch of homemade hickory longbows. maybe a recurve is along the way...


----------



## Hoyt Proelite

Hoyt Proelite XT3000 Limbs!!!!!!!


----------



## spookit

*these*

:wink:


----------



## bucks/bass

mathews fx absolutley awesome
bowhunter2121


----------



## DAKOTA RUSSELL

Hunting : Mathews Switchback
3 - d : Mathews Conquest 3


----------



## Elk_Hunter

Target: Champion Bronco
Hunting: 06' Martin Cougar C4


----------



## Mr colourful

I love my pathfinder im going to get some new limbs for it,its lifetime warranty and 30# to 60# so its a kids bow its excellent,can be for adults bowhunting 242 average 312 grain arrow sweeeeeeeeeeetttt


----------



## michl18

*My bow*

\i/
\i/
I
V


----------



## buckshot95

*I shoot*

Shoot a parker buckshot, with a impact achery sight,a wisker biscuit rest, and supper carbons.:wink:


----------



## Archery Addict

*bows*

I have and shoot two cougar 3's blacknickel and sunburst. Nitrous x and i love them


----------



## xxX_Matt_Xxx

*I shoot...*

Bowtech VFT
SureLoc sight bar
SuperScope housing/scope
Shrewd 24" stabillizer with 2" riser
Shrewd rear facing 5" stabillizers (x2)


----------



## xxX_Matt_Xxx

*oops*

lmao I forgot I put my bow in my signature:tongue:


----------



## mattsdad

Switchback Ld!


----------



## bowhunter2121

browning micro midas 3... soon 2 be a mathews fx
bowhunter2121


----------



## JMS22calibergal

I shoot a Parker Challenger 50# 26" draw length.
I'm switching to a Hoyt Ultra Tech XT 2000 Cam and a half 50# 27" draw length.


----------



## Coca Cola

Fred Bear element. Has to be one of the best value bows out!

I am hoping to get a bengal next year, It will take alot of caddying though


----------



## Bowman16

Today I shoot a parker challenger, tomorrow I am gettin a new bow and don't know what i will be shootin.


----------



## 12point chaser

i shoot the new evotek stalker. absolutly love it. use to hav a darton. but after rotator cuff surgery the cam was to harsh on my should. so i went with the single cam and i luv how smooth it is


----------



## bowtech72

i shoot a bowtech miranda but im getting a equalizer


----------



## TWM_99

*Mirage*


----------



## OH3dshooter

*my bows*

hunting:
Mathews Outback

3d/spots(when I shoot them which isnt very often)
Mathews Conquest


....getting ready for Bedford....I want to win there again this year


----------



## OH3dshooter

OH3dshooter said:


> hunting:
> Mathews Outback
> 
> 3d/spots(when I shoot them which isnt very often)
> Mathews Conquest
> 
> 
> ....getting ready for Bedford....I want to win there again this year


I meant to put Conquest 4.


----------



## archerylover

i shoot a custom built Barnsdale and i love it


----------



## EthanPSE

*stuff*

im happy im part now.so im gonna go talk to people


----------



## TCCIII

Oneida Strike Eagle for bowfishing....Oneida Aeroforce X80 hunting....Are there any others?


----------



## dogdrivers.net

Hunting and Target: Mathews LX 28" 60 lbs., Trophy Taker, Tranquilizer on Quick Disconect with Wrist Strap, Trophy Ridge Matrix 3 PIN .019 Pins with extra .029 for 3D. String Loop with Truball Tornado Release, Carbon Express 50-70s with Rebel Flag Wraps and Montec Broadheads. 

Traditional: 1 Self Made Longbow tillered to 50 @28"
1 Project U Finish Longbow I havent finished haha 50 @ 28"
1 Robertson Longbow [email protected] 28"
All Cedar Arrows with 5" Barred Feathers and 125 grain glue-ons

Bowfishing: Heres my arsenal haha:

Main: Browning Barracuda with Wave Roller Rest
Large Fish and Dangerous Game: Pearson Bushmaster with AMS Channel Rest
For the little woman or kids around: 25 lbs Junior Bear Recurve

Reels: 1 Cajun Rod and Reel Seat Combo
1 Muzzy Anchor Reel Seat w/ Rod Tip (on the way now)
2007 Muzzy Spincast Reel (highly reccomended BTW)
1 Hang on Traditional Hand Spool Reel (for little recurve)
1 Stabilizer mount Hand Spool Reel
1 Hawlite Stabilizer Mounted Spotlight (For places I cant get the boat and Generator)
1 Slotted AMS Retriever Reel with Big game Float for biguns
1 Standard AMS Retriever Reel

Arrows: 3 Muzzy Carp Arrows w/ Muzzy Carp Tips
1 Muzzy Gar Arrow w/ Muzzy Gar Tip
1 Eastman Arrow w/ Stingaree Tip (soon to be muzzy carp #4)
2 Fiberglass Arrows w/ Warhead Tips
All Have AMS Safety Slides on all. Safety First Always.


----------



## diamondshooter9

i am shooting a 06 Diamond Liberty and i love it 
diamond the only way to go


----------

